# fulham firehorse 3 ermergency ballast troubleshooting



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

njspark83 said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to install a fulham firehorse ballast. the wiring diagram doesn't give me the specifics on how to wire the test button into the equation. Any help would be much appreciated.


The wiring diagrams show that you connect the remote test switch between wht/red and red. 

http://www.goodmart.com/pdfs/fulham/FH7DUAL500L.pdf


----------



## njspark83 (May 11, 2009)

thx for the help. Unfortunatly im dealing with a firehorse 3 model. I have no red and red white leads. do u think i should connect it in series with the "hot leg" that serves as part of the constant 110v to the ballast


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Firehorse 3 has no remote test switch capability. If you need that capability, you've got the wrong ballast.


----------



## njspark83 (May 11, 2009)

thats what i thought and yet the kit came with a test button go figure


----------

